# xbox wireless controller quitschen bei LT/RT tasten



## JaniZz (29. Mai 2013)

Hi, 

Wie oben beschrieben,
Hab den controller seit 2 wochen und schon nach der zweiten nutzung quitschen die 2 tasten (hinten unten) extrem laut. 
Nervt total ohne headset!

Ist das normal oder umtauschen?
Jemand schonmal das selbe problem gehabt?

Edit:
Oh sufu nicht richtig genutzt. Sorry!


----------



## Monsjo (29. Mai 2013)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was sufu ist, aber tausch den Kontroller auf jeden Fall aus.


----------



## Pixy (29. Mai 2013)

Das ist leider normal, umso mehr du die Tasten nutzt, umso weniger quietscht es nachher.
Ich kenne das von den beiden Sticks, immer wenn man sie gegen den Uhrzeiger bewegte, machten sie Geräusche, inzwischen nicht mehr.

Einfach mal die Tasten so ein paar mal drücken, irgendwann ist es weg.
Made in China, mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Monsjo (29. Mai 2013)

Meiner hat noch nie Geräusche gemacht.


----------



## JaniZz (29. Mai 2013)

Sufu= such funktion

Hier gabs schon ein thread zu.

Entweder er quietscht garnicht

Umtauschen und hoffen das der nächste nicht quitscht 

Oder 

WD 40 rein und es sollte weg sein.

Hab ich hier so gelesen. 

Naja ich probier mal umzutauschen bei MM


----------



## Eddy24 (29. Mai 2013)

Meiner quietscht seit 2009 auf RT, dachte das ist ein Feature, gut zu wissen, dass es ein neues Update mit zwei quietschenden Tasten gibt...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Mai 2013)

Garantiefall -> umtauschen. Serienmäßig _hat _da _nichts_ zu quitschen.


----------



## JaniZz (29. Mai 2013)

Eddy24 schrieb:


> Meiner quietscht seit 2009 auf RT, dachte das ist ein Feature, gut zu wissen, dass es ein neues Update mit zwei quietschenden Tasten gibt...





Haha 

Werde ihn dann umtauschen!  
Danke Männer!


----------



## pitpiti (30. Mai 2013)

ich hab mein schon ca. 3 jahre und von anfang an macht er überhaupt keine quitschen aber ich weiß dass die neuen viel lauter sind(am montag bei media markt getestet),ob das austaschen was hilft weiß ich nicht, am besten mal mehrere testen lassen, aber ob das möglich ist keine ahnung weil die xbox kontroller sehr gut verpackt sind(im so einem kunstof verschweißt)


----------



## Monsjo (30. Mai 2013)

Das stimmt jetzt auch nicht. Meiner ist von 2012, und wie gesagt kein quietschen.


----------



## JaniZz (3. Juni 2013)

So Controller direkt ausgetauscht und noch einen zweiten direkt mitgenommen. 

Kein quitschen!  

Und nebenbei noch ein 55 zoll lg Fernseher mit genommen.
Torwand schiessen bei MM und getroffen. 
Danke MM


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Juni 2013)

Schmerzlichen Glühstrumpf.


----------

